# Usb Microscope



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi guys

Iâ€™m looking to get a 200x USB microscope, does anyone know of any to recommend/avoid please?

Cheers

R


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Motic ones are good, or Veho


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

+1 for Veho.


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys.

If I get a move on I might just get one in time for Christmas 

Cheers

R


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

In the end I decided on one of these: eBay 290971674724.

A decent peice of kit that does what I wanted it to.

Cheers

R


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

That was the one I purchased, the only problem is the stand it is a bit wobbly but the microscope more than makes up for that.


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

I've not experienced the 'wobbly stand', I suppose it depends on what you're 'scoping.

Perhaps a bit of blue-tack or double-sided tape might help?

R


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Ryan P said:


> I've not experienced the 'wobbly stand', I suppose it depends on what you're 'scoping.
> 
> Perhaps a bit of blue-tack or double-sided tape might help?
> 
> R


Or superglue. :lol:


----------

